# havasu update



## bbally (Feb 26, 2011)

Won first place chili

Got assss kicked in all other meats. 

Fun time


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations the Chili Win...

Condolences on the others...


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats!!

 Glad you are having fun..

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats on the Chili Bob!

Hope you guys are having a great time!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2011)

CONGRATS ON THE FIRST PLACE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






t


----------



## bassman (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats on the chili win, Bob.  Too bad about the others.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 26, 2011)

Great job! Wish I coulda been there...


----------



## meateater (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome~!  Beans or not


----------



## chefrob (Feb 26, 2011)

nice job bob!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

congrats on the chili


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats on the chili Bob!!

Hope it was a fun weekend...that's what counts.


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 27, 2011)

Congraulations Bob. To bad I couldn't make it, it looked to be awesome.


----------



## bbally (Feb 28, 2011)

meateater said:


> Awesome~!  Beans or not


No Beans!  (But we added beans when feeding the public to make it go further.)

Straight southwest, chilis rehydrated, browned drained seasoned ground pork, all pureed, onion, little garlic, salt, white pepper.  Then two (2) three hour slow smoked whole pork loins diced and put into the chili for two hours prior to service.

I will post pictures this evening of it.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats on win and even more on just having a good time


----------

